# Squirrel recipe



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking for a good easy squirrel recipe. Probably use the crock pot.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Pieces of game in crock pot, can of cream of mushroom soup in, "set it and forget it"!!!!!!!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Put Squirrel in pressure cooker for 20 minutes. Falling off the bone ready, roll in flour and fry in cast iron skillet.

Dont forget the gravy and bisquits/taters!

Wow Im hungry now just typing this! LOL


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I seen Mrs Kay on Duck Dynasty throw the whole squirrel in the pot of gravy. She's into the squirrel brains. Not too sure I'd eat the brains.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

For as long as I can remember, my mom fixing pheasant, rabbit and squirrel pretty much about the same way. I don't think it can be done any simpler, after all pieces are quarter and rinsed thoroughly, season with fresh ground pepper and kosur salt, I then dredge in a flour, salt pepper mix. I then quick brown in a cast iron skillet, browning all side to a nice golden brown. After you are finished, transport all pieces into a dutch over or some type of covered pan and slow cook in the oven for 45-60 mins @ 280 degrees. In the dutch I have there is a metal grate that keeps your pieces off the bottom, I usually add about a cup and a half of water which I usually make a Southern Milk gravy from the dripping. We usually fix with either mash potatoes or rice an for a vegetable a tomatoes, onions and okra mix. It makes for a awesome Southern Style dinner, Enjoy !!! Here are a few pics of the process.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

